# New to me 1974 1911 Govt.



## roadkingjack (Dec 23, 2008)

Bought this a couple of months ago on GunsAmerica. What can you tell me abought this gun from looking at a picture of it.


----------



## roadkingjack (Dec 23, 2008)

Pic did'nt load, will try again!


----------



## roadkingjack (Dec 23, 2008)

Will try this again!


----------



## roadkingjack (Dec 23, 2008)

Another!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Nickle plate? Chrome? (Looks too shiny for stainless steel.) The bright, shiny sights are going to make shooting it quite difficult.

I can't read the slide, because of reflections. Maybe write it out for us.

What, exactly, do you want to know? (If you submit its serial number to Colt's, they'll tell you all about the gun...for a price.)


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

I think it's of no use to you. You really need to sell it. There is a guy on this forum named "Haas". He would most likely take it off your hands.:mrgreen:


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

roadkingjack said:


> Bought this a couple of months ago on GunsAmerica. What can you tell me abought this gun from looking at a picture of it.


Holly crap! That is a good looking pistol! I'm green with envy.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

It's awfully puuuuuurrrrdy, if you like 1911's........


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

It's a 70 series but I don't recall that thumb safety being used.There were no SS 70s I know of and it's hard to be certain from the pics,but it looks like chrome to me.Nice job too because it looks like SS matte and polished.


----------



## roadkingjack (Dec 23, 2008)

It is polished nickel finish. Represented as all stock. It shot perfectly untill I put in a Chip McCormmick clip. I went back to the factory colt clip and it fired perfectly again. My friend tried firing it and said the factory sights and his eyes were not compatable. It is a "Safe " stored gun, not a carry gun.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

It is nickle,nice.I think it looks much nicer than chrome but it is too soft to me for a gun you're really going to use,good choice on it being babied.The sights always bothered me but I can see their point from a production standpoint.

Don't worry about the magazine issue,some guns just son't like certain mags.I've had no problems with McCormicks but I have had a few that didn't like Wilsons.Your barrel shouldn't be throated,so the controlled feed of the Colt mags is generally the best lip design.The McCormicks release the round a little earlier,and Wilson even earlier.Sometimes they help with HPs and SWCs,which is why Wilson designed his back in the 70s,but feeding is still spotty without a throated barrel.I wouldn't change anything and do as you are,I see that one as an investment to preserve over a shooter.Nice find for sure,enjoy it.


----------

